# stuck at 640x480 and 4bit color



## Sea.S2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I recently upgraded my graphics card, but this problem started before I upgraded. I turned on my computer (at the time I was using an ATI card) and my screen was stuck at 640x480 resolution and 4bit color. The windows splash logo looked fine, there was just a problem after windows loaded. I thought that it was some weird driver issue so I updated my drivers and even tried using the ati omega drivers but neither solved the problem. I looked under the device manager and found that there was a problem with the card which was the following

*
This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)

If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.*

At this point I realized that it really didn't matter because I was upgrading from a radeon x700 256mb ddr to a Nvidia 7300 512mb ddr2 card. Before I upgraded I uninstalled everything that had to do with ati and rebooted without any drivers just to see what would happen. I expected windows to load its default drivers, but nothing happened and my screen was still stuck at 640x480 and 4bit color with the same error in the device manager. I installed my Nvidia and the same exact problem occurred with the same error in the device manager. I have a 450 watt power supply so I cant understand how it is possible for me to have run out of resources. I've tried disabling my sound card and restarting to see if the extra resources would help, but no such luck. I'm using windows XP. Please help, the hugeness of everything is killing my eyes ><.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Pw supply has noting to do with resources ie irq.
Before doing anything, I would do the following.

1 Backup anything important.
2 Now give the board a VERY close inspection with a bright light. See if you see any leaking/bulging/discolored capacitors on the board. I have included a pic of what you are looking for.

Post back if your board looks OK and we can continue.


----------



## Sea.S2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I did not see any corrosion like that, only dust .


----------



## Sea.S2 (Mar 10, 2007)

So what should i do next? I've reinstalled the drivers but that does not seem to help. I'm totally lost. Will I have to reinstall windows?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I assume you cleaned ALL of the dust off and inspected the board. If you did not find any leaking caps, we can attempt to repair this install.

First uninstall ALL nvidia and ati software; reboot. Now run driver cleaner. Set it to remove any nvidia or ati software. Again reboot. Cancel any found new hardware wiz.
Install/reinstall the latest intel chipset driver. Link for intel driver Reboot if prompted. Now attempt to install the nvidia driver for your board. If this fails, I would attempt a repair install and it that fails then a clean install.

*Do backup anything important before attempting this task.*


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

One other item. It can be hard to see a leaking cap. To find them you do need to clean the board and use a bright light. Even then sometimes they are just not visible until you pull the board. I had a board fail on my wife's system a while ago; I could not see any leaking caps and I gave it a close inspection. When I pulled the board I could finally see 2 caps that were leaking.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

If you are replacing an ATI card with an Nvidia card, you must uninstall the ATI drivers first. When you boot your computer, it should run in 640x48x256 Standard VGA.

Only then can you install the Nvidia drivers. Use the reference drivers from Nvidia's website (www.nvidia.com). When you reboot, you should be good to go.

Courtney sends....


----------



## Sea.S2 (Mar 10, 2007)

So far I've done what you said and nothing has changed. I will try to repair windows tomorrow. Just to be clear, as it seems Courtneyc is a bit confused, the irregular video mode I am experiencing is most certainly *not* the default windows driver vgasave. In vgasave my video settings look normal except for a slight decrease in resolution and slow scrolling. I have always had at least 256 colors with vgasave in the past. Right now my computer works fine, except everything just looks horrid considering there are only 32 colors to pick from and my resolution is decreased far more than it would with vgasave. In fact before this happened I didn't even know my computer was capable of displaying 4bit color only. I could only ever set it as low as 16bit. Is there a possibility that there could be a problem with the bios? I've googled a lot and found some similar circumstances where that was the issue.

When I look under control panel>display properties>settings>advanced>adapter
it shows <unavailable> for all of the fields under "adapter information". However under vgasave properties it says that vgasave is enables and working. I've never seen vgasave look like it does now. I don't know if the following helps, but it is a list of conflicting devices under the resource tab. It sounded relevant so here it is.

Input/Output Range 03B0 - 03BB used by:
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Input/Output Range 03C0 - 03DF used by:
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory Range 000A0000 - 000BFFFF used by:
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571

and under the resource settings list where it gives the I/O and memory range in the resource tab, all of the icons to the left of the names have big red circles with slashes over them. So it looks like this (X represents icon).

Resource type Setting
X I/O Range 03B0 - 03BB
X I/O Range 03C0 - 03DF
X Memory Range 000A0000 - 000BFFFF

I don't know what some of this stuff means, but I'm guessing that the resources are not available for my video card because there is a conflict in the AGP slots settings. I have no idea how to fix though ><.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

One other thought before you do a repair/clean install.

Did you change any settings in the bios or have you received a bios checksum error on bootup?


----------



## Sea.S2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have not changed anything in the bios, but a month ago, for about a week, I did receive a string of checksum errors whenever I would bootup, but the problem went away after a while and didn't seem to interrupt anything at that moment. Could that be linked to what I'm experiencing now? How can I fix it? Do I need a bios upgrade?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I tend to think you may have a failing board. That board was mfg during a period of time when some bad components were being used.

To check.
1 Backup anything important or better yet make an image of your system.
2 Clear cmos with the clear jumper in this manner. Pull the pw cord from the back of the system. Now push the pw button 2~3 times. This removes all residual charge from the pw supply. Now clear with the jumper for a min of 30sec. Replace jumper to the keep position. Reinstall the pw cord.
3 Boot with the xp cd and do a clean install. 
4 Install chipset drivers
5 Install your video driver.

If it works now, great. If not I would bet money you have a failing board.


----------



## Adictiv (Feb 14, 2008)

Did you end up resolving this issue? Ive got the same issue with an older machine, doubting that it is the mainboard tho..
The AGP Controller seems to be conflicting the the VgaSave mode

I/O 03B0-03BB to AGP Controller
I/0 03C0-03DF to AGP Controller
MEMORY 000A000-000BFFFF to AGP Controller
all seem to be conflicting.

Specs of this machine are old tho

PIII450
FX 5500 256MB AGP Video
256MB SDRAM

This problem occured after the video card was replaced (old card mx400 64MB Geforce2)

Any ideas??


----------



## ergosteur (May 5, 2008)

Hello,
I also have the same problem with my 7950GT. It runs fine with 9x.xx ForceWare drivers, but if I try to update to the latest 169.xx drivers, I get stuck in low resolution mode on the next reboot. Strangely enough the card also works fine with 174.94 drivers from guru3d.com.

The card is less than a year old, and I had the same problem with a 7300LE on my ASUS P5W DH Deluxe and the 7950GT on a P5L-MX.


----------

